# Reparacion Disco duro externo WOXTER i-cube 35 USB



## spainnavar (Jun 16, 2009)

Hola amigos tuve un accidente de moto llevando encima un disco duro externo WOXTER i-cube 35 USB. A mi no me paso nada grave y al disco duro aparentemente tampoco, pero al poco rato de encenderlo dejo de funcionar. Lo abri y vi una Bobina (SMD color negro), un diodo (SMD) y un condensador (SMD color marron claro) con muy pala apariencia. Supongo q si cambiara esos tres componentes SMD por componentes normales deberia funcionar, no? Mi duda principal es...¿por que componentes y de que valores los podria cambiar?

La verdad que me gustaria mucho arreglarlo ya que ahi llevaba bastante información.Os agradeceria mucho vuestros consejos.

muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jun 28, 2009)

extrae el disco duro y ponlo en la pc si tiene una interfase IDE

si no puedes verifica el voltaje, midiendo cerca de la entrada del adaptador o cerca de los condensadores


----------

